# Thoughts on Woodpeck EZ-EDGE CORNER PLANE



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

I saw this was posted today on woodpeck, and I don't know enough about planes to know if this is a good deal or not. The first thing that came to my mind was was the consumables how are those replaced, or are those blades common. I am new to woodworking so maybe that's an easy answer but heck I don't know what I don't know.

I do like the concept of what they are selling but just wonder if there are other options that are not Onetime products.

Thanks for the future dialog.

Ken


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

As a huge woodpecker fan I might pick this up. For $225 you could get the plane body and all 4 cutters. I wouldnt spend 500 on the whole kit unless i was in a production shop. Chances are most of us aren't going to need to be switching from a chamfer to a radius quickly all that often. A little setup would be no big deal to me.

The cutters should last quite a long time. I have Stanleys from the early 1900s with the same cutter on them still. Specialty cutters dont get used up nearly as quick as say a bench plane iron. But you do bring up a good point since accidents do happen in a wood shop and these are OneTime tools. If you dropped a radius cutter on a bare concrete floor and chipped a tooth how easily can you get a new one.

Here is a video for anyone interested in them. It looks like Gerry, Jerry, Larry, Lenny Gergich from Parks and Rec is the host.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

woodpeckers makes excellent high quality tools and this is probably no exception.but for someone who is just learning and a hobbiest this is an expensive tool.you can do what it does with a small compact router,and the setup time wouldn't any big deal as the guy in the video proclaims.also the guys shows having to make multiple passes to get the edge you want and that takes more time than finding a router bit.now if you have the budget and love precision made tools,hey go for it.ive already got enough tools that will do what it will so ill have to pass on this one myself.thanks for sharing this though.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the original version, the Slickplane. It works good when I want to ease teh corners. Replacement blades readily available at Rockler or online, etc, as they are made more than once. The only problem is it isn't red, so its only worth a 1/10th of the price of the walletpeckers version.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i've had and used for a very long time the slicklane, lets see if its not broke don't fix it. but the red sure is purdae


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> woodpeckers makes excellent high quality tools and this is probably no exception.but for someone who is just learning and a hobbiest this is an expensive tool.you can do what it does with a small compact router,and the setup time wouldn t any big deal as the guy in the video proclaims.also the guys shows having to make multiple passes to get the edge you want and that takes more time than finding a router bit.now if you have the budget and love precision made tools,hey go for it.ive already got enough tools that will do what it will so ill have to pass on this one myself.thanks for sharing this though.
> 
> - pottz


Don't forget those of us with plane and/or general hand tool addictions. I'm not quite sure how that silky red will look next to all the old black stanleys but the only way to find out is buy one.

Edit: I use a block plane to do all the same things these do. Having a tool dedicated to the purpose would just be for convenience and the fact I really like nice tools.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> woodpeckers makes excellent high quality tools and this is probably no exception.but for someone who is just learning and a hobbiest this is an expensive tool.you can do what it does with a small compact router,and the setup time wouldn t any big deal as the guy in the video proclaims.also the guys shows having to make multiple passes to get the edge you want and that takes more time than finding a router bit.now if you have the budget and love precision made tools,hey go for it.ive already got enough tools that will do what it will so ill have to pass on this one myself.thanks for sharing this though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i know about addiction except mines power,although i do combine hand tools more and more often as my love of maloof style furniture grows.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

It's an expensive aluminum chamfer plane. Unless you put very large chamfers on your edges, you won't be able to tell the difference between precise, symmetrical chamfers cut with this plane and those cut with any other plane in your shop.


----------



## planecurious (Oct 10, 2018)

I would rather buy either one of these to do the same job (I own both)

- https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/planes/32682-veritas-cornering-tool-set
this is cheap and works really well if you do not have too much run out at the edge; I've used mine on maple, fir, cherry and walnut with good results. Can be sharpened with just a dowell and sand paper.

Or

if you have money burning a hole in your pocket, a combination plane as a very versatile base (as opposed to a single task tool) and modify a beading cutters (make the u shallower - I have not tried this)

I do have a woodpeckers marking gauge and it is well made and thought out so, nothing against them


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I would rather buy either one of these to do the same job (I own both)
> 
> - https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/planes/32682-veritas-cornering-tool-set
> this is cheap and works really well if you do not have too much run out at the edge; I ve used mine on maple, fir, cherry and walnut with good results. Can be sharpened with just a dowell and sand paper.
> ...


i got some just like it i inherited from my dad,tried it once and never again.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I m not quite sure how that silky red will* look next* to all the old black stanleys….
> - sansoo22


Horrible *sanso'*... Paint the Stanley red!

Just got the same email (well, the one addressed to me) and on first glance was mesmerised… love at first sight. I do like Woodpecker*$* stuff, as a few may have picked up from some of my past extravagances and comments/posts…

I agree with *pottzy* about an alternative routing option… I have a cordless trimmer with a small round over bit permanently mounted upside down in my workshop… 









"*Danger, danger LBD*"... I hear *M3-B9 G.U.N.T.E.R.* mechanical moans… however, I do take extra care when using it… fortunately it's a small bit and I have big fingers (just kidding kiddies). As I had the batteries, the trimmer was cheap and can be used elsewhere… though I have 2 of them so that was a lie.
I do have to disagree with *pottzy*, as with my trimmer, a bit change is a hassle… that's why I have 2… that's another taradiddle… I actually have 3.

Bottom line *apontes'*, if you buy one (or a set) and don't like it, I'll take it off your hands and *even split* for your shipping cost to Australia.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe the plane you are looking for..
.








Is called a Stanley No. 72….


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

^^^ Yes Bandit we know you have all the planes ever made…like ever. It's always fun to see what you post. When I think hey maybe Bandit doesnt have one of those…nope im wrong.

Well I put in my order for one along with the 3 extra cutter profiles. I will find out just before my birthday if im an idiot or not. I don't mind having a specialty tool or 5 or 6. I spent 100 bucks on a minty Stanley 95 for making things a perfect 90. May as well toss in a specialty plane for making those corners round.

Will try to remember to post a review when I get them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... Well I put in my order for one along with the 3 extra cutter profiles…..
> - sansoo22











Green with envy!

Look forward to the pictures…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> ^^^ Yes Bandit we know you have all the planes ever made…like ever. It s always fun to see what you post. When I think hey maybe Bandit doesnt have one of those…nope im wrong.
> 
> - sansoo22


Oh I doubt he owns one… Betting that's just a picture from an antique store where he saw one.



> Well I put in my order for one along with the 3 extra cutter profiles. I will find out just before my birthday if im an idiot or not. I don't mind having a specialty tool or 5 or 6. I spent 100 bucks on a minty Stanley 95 for making things a perfect 90. May as well toss in a specialty plane for making those corners round.
> 
> Will try to remember to post a review when I get them.
> - sansoo22


I hope you remember, as I'd be interested to hear what you think


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... Well I put in my order for one along with the 3 extra cutter profiles…..
> - sansoo22
> 
> 
> ...


cmon duckie the only reason you want one is to have an excuse to make another one of those fancy cnc-laser cut boxes of yours ;>)


----------



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

Guys I am gonna do it and buy one w/the other cutter blades.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

Well, not much to say other than I love their tools….but I just can't see their prices. Many of their "one time tools" would in fact be an amazing tool if they ramped up production and used the economies of scale to get the price down by 1/3 to 1/2. The plane with the bits would be passable at $150 and they could get to that price point if they made enough of them (had stock for a year or so etc).

There are folks that buy most everything they put out and that is cool. My tools are older, considerably simpler and a lot less flashy. I support what they are doing though and the business model appears to work, but I will have to keep doing what I do with a #2 pencil and 6" steel rule in my pocket and a collection basic hand tools.


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 6, 2017)

I can't wrap my head around the love for Woodpeckers tools, they're nice, but not that nice. Even as somebody who owns several Bridge City Tool squares, planes and various other odds and ends, the Woodpeckers craze makes no sense.

Woodpeckers addiction aside, these planes just don't seem very useful. I've tried a few different chamfering tools and none compare in terms of ease of use or finish quality to either a block plane or a palm router. Nothing compares to a palm router for being able to chamfer/round-over odd shaped parts or small parts quickly, easily and accurately. For the price of the Woodpecker chamfer plane you could have a dedicated cordless router and bit and get the job done faster without the limitations of a chamfer plane.

If you're a handtool diehard, I'd think you'd want something with a little more soul than a block of red billet aluminum.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

hmm,
How useful is a plane that uses custom made cutter heads, when you can only buy replacements one time before you even use the tool? How many should a person buy up front? Does not compute to me?

While the antique Stanley 27 is no longer produced, there are many other options as others have posted.
How about an inexpensive Japanese option? 
For $60 each, can buy Kakuri planes that use regular blades, one for chamfer and another for radius?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/30-45-60-degree-chamfer-plane-kakuri-kakuri
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/1-8-1-4-radius-plane-kakuri-kakuri

+1 Have never understood the desire to covet red anodized aluminum wood working tools. IMHO - Most are nothing more the worlds most expensive way to make a conventional tool.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I wish they would at least use steel if they're going to charge those prices. Kiss me if you're gonna bend me over.


----------



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

So Woodpeck got back to me on the blades and they said that the blades will be available even after the one tool has done being sold. Since the blades are a consumable product this was my biggest concern, but concern no more if this is the case.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I can t wrap my head around the love for Woodpeckers tools, they re nice, but not that nice. Even as somebody who owns several Bridge City Tool squares, planes and various other odds and ends, the Woodpeckers craze makes no sense.
> 
> Woodpeckers addiction aside, these planes just don t seem very useful. I ve tried a few different chamfering tools and none compare in terms of ease of use or finish quality to either a block plane or a palm router. Nothing compares to a palm router for being able to chamfer/round-over odd shaped parts or small parts quickly, easily and accurately. For the price of the Woodpecker chamfer plane you could have a dedicated cordless router and bit and get the job done faster without the limitations of a chamfer plane.
> 
> ...


+1 considering you have to make a few passes to get to the depth you need i would be done with a palm router much faster.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Honestly you can buy 4 dewalt palm routers and bits dedicated to each of these cuts for less.

I do like them but will have to pass


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe look into a spokeshave….


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> +1 considering you have to make a few passes to get to the depth you need i would be done with a palm router much faster.
> 
> - pottz


One advantage I see over a router is you can always get a "downhill" grain cut for the smoothest finish. With a router you can't (unless you do climb cut)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Guys I am gonna do it and buy one w/the other cutter blades.
> - apontesgarage


You asked a question and got some diversified responses allbeit a bias towards the negative, however, you stood your ground.
Good onya *apon'*.

Regarding Attitudes about individual's preferences towards looks and feel… I compare that to the affront of a vegetarian asking/telling me *how dare I eat lobster*.
Personally I'm not overly keen on hearing someone telling me how I can spend *my money*... at times I may take offense, however, I try respect their views and ideals… and I suppose that is what was asked for here initially.

Probably if enough people told me not to marry my ex-wife in the first place I'd be much better off… but then again I'm content with most of my choices.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... have an excuse to make another one of those fancy cnc-laser cut boxes of yours ;>)
> - pottz


But it would do a nice job on those crisp laser cut MDF edges!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... have an excuse to make another one of those fancy cnc-laser cut boxes of yours ;>)
> - pottz
> 
> But it would do a nice job on those crisp laser cut MDF edges!
> ...


go ahead and order one (with all the cutters) you know your gonna-lol.


----------



## FBtool (May 5, 2017)

Has anyone used the $22.00 Chinese cheap knock off of this plane?


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I got the Woodpecker chamfer plane last summer. It works and does its job well. BUT….in the months since I've had it, I had to cut chamfers a few times. My block plane was handy and instinctively that is what I reached for.

Fast forward to this past Christmas: dear wife put a present in my stocking, that turned out to be a Slickplane (radius). It was a bit fiddly to set up, but once you get there, it works! What I really like, is that it has two blades. Set the lead blade a bit shy of the depth of the back cutter, easily leaves you with finished edges.

It's your money and either will do the job. In the end, for cutting a chamfer, your block planes is the easiest. For rounding an edge the Slickplane or Woodpecker will work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Has anyone used the $22.00 Chinese cheap knock off of this plane?
> 
> - FBtool


I certainly haven't as no-one hates me enough to give me one… I know a lot of people that buy cheap Chinese knock off and not too many have actually owned up to liking them…
However, if you go and buy it, you may talk yourself out of buying the Real McCoy and probably will be none the wiser.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Why pay Woodpecker prices when you can get an "aluminum and ABS" knockoff for $20-something. ;-)

Frankly, even with my basic experience, its not that hard to do a chamfer or even a roundover with a block plane. Because you cannot skew a dedicated chamfer or roundover plane, it seems like it may be difficult to get good results cross grain or in difficult woods?


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

I bought a wooden bodied one from Woodcraft back in the early 90s. Used it about half a dozen times. It's packed in a box around here, somewhere. 
Hafta agree with just grabbing a block plane to chamfer edges.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No its a ridiculously overpriced deal. I use a wooden asian rounding/radius plane I think I paid $25, or a $20 slickplane, for a radius. If I have a lot of edges I use a laminate router for radius or chamfer. Sometimes use a wooden asian chamfer plane depends on the project. Then there's always a block plane for chamfers. This wp tool is a waste of $, but since you bought it you have now joined the "brand whore's" club that cries once when they buy the tool and are smug the rest of their life knowing no one will have a more expensive tool than they do.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I got the Rockler version of the Slickplane at a garage sale a while back and I could not get it to make a decent cut. It was way too fiddly and even when I got it sharp and set right, the tear out was awful.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Isn't there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

> I forgot to mention that I got the Rockler version of the Slickplane at a garage sale a while back and I could not get it to make a decent cut. It was way too fiddly and even when I got it sharp and set right, the tear out was awful.
> 
> - Lazyman


It took me several hours to get the Slickplane dialed in, and after that time, it worked very well. I did not hone the blades, as the instructions said they were sharpened already & ready to go. My several hours included walking away from it twice, and the third time was the charm. I got tear out, but I determined it was from too rank of a cut on the lead blade. Making it a bit shallower and then having the rear blade a bit deeper, did the trick.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2


Yes there is and I have several of them laying around. You want to talk about tearout? Then try one of those!

Thinking about them, you probably could make one from a bottle opener (church key). Haven't heard that term since cans started having pull tabs (there I'm dating myself). In that time frame, do you remember the weird way cans of Coors would open?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> I forgot to mention that I got the Rockler version of the Slickplane at a garage sale a while back and I could not get it to make a decent cut. It was way too fiddly and even when I got it sharp and set right, the tear out was awful.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ...


That's basically what I did as well and slightly honing the blade helped a little but after it took so much fiddling before I had any luck at all, I decided it was just a bad design (the Rockler version anyway). Also, for each new edge you have to manually reset it back to the minimal cut and advance it the tiniest amount for each pass until you get to the desired depth/width of chamfer. By the time I do that for even the first edge, I could do all 4 corners with a block plane and get less tear out too. BTW, I think that Rockler no longer sells their version.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2


*Might you be referring to these? (Stanley 28 & 29)*


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


That's them! I have a set of the Stanleys also, and I believe Lee Valley made copies.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Easing edges, round overs, chamfering, small bit edge routing is why I have compact routers. I have had chamfering hand type tool and found they will often times follow the grain and peel off big pieces and ruin the edge.

The reason for so many: I was doing cabinet and shelving work 5 days a week for a lot of years. Saved much time by not have to change bit all the time.

The router can be use for many things the edging tool has one use.








</a>


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


Had those at one time. IMHO they were terrible.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


Have a set of these. They do work but you really have to pay attention to grain direction. The "bevel angle" is pretty shallow creating tear out easily.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... This wp tool is a waste of $, but since you bought it you have now joined the "brand whore's" club that cries once when they buy the tool and are smug the rest of their life knowing no one will have a more expensive tool than they do.
> 
> - OSU55


Not true… Us arrogant Fe*$*tool owners claim that bragging right.



> The router can be use for many things the edging tool has one use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn *AG*... Never thought about using them as an *Abacus*!



> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


C'mon guys fess up… who's bought the cheap set of the black Chinese ripoff's that are even worse than these useless implements?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Here's a box I made as a Christmas gift. Decided to round over the edges after it was fully assembled. EZ Edge plane did all the work with no tear out. Had the round overs been in the plan to start with maybe I would have used the router table. But they weren't and the EZ Edge is designed for this task so I'm glad I had it.



















I use mine quite frequently to do round overs and chamfers. It has earned its place in my plane till and I'm VERY happy I chose to buy it. I put it in the same category of specialty planes as my #95 or #78. They are designed to make specific tasks easier to achieve.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a fairly steady hand. Unless I'm after a reveal, I tend to *sand* round overs and bevels.

Running the 5" ROS back and forth a couple of times breaks the edges. Rolling the sander will give me a nice radiused edge in no time.









5" ROS by hand 1/16" bevel - no tearout or splintering issues 
- Note pyramid on corner

In one of my old shops I left a beading bit more-or-less permanently mounted in a cheap 1/4" router stand for the same reason others have stated. It was always perfectly set and ready to go at the flip of a switch. Used to have a dedicated router for the dovetail jig too. I think I had five or so routers.

Since the bearing on the router bits tend to leave a ghost you need to sand the edges anyway.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I use mine quite frequently to do round overs and chamfers. It has earned its place in my plane till and I m VERY happy I chose to buy it. I put it in the same category of specialty planes as my #95 or #78. They are designed to make specific tasks easier to achieve.
> - sansoo22


Cool *sansoo*, with that endorsement, I can hardly wait for Fe*$*tool to release one…

Seriously, I agree with you on specialty planes (*specialty tools*)...


> In one of my old shops I left a beading bit more-or-less permanently mounted in a cheap 1/4" router stand for the same reason others have stated. It was always perfectly set and ready to go at the flip of a switch. Used to have a dedicated router for the dovetail jig too. I think I had five or so routers.
> 
> Since the bearing on the router bits tend to leave a ghost you need to sand the edges anyway.
> 
> - Madmark2


I have similar, however, I use a cordless Ryobi… Then dust extraction becomes the issue… No problems, I solved it with 3D printed dust collector… though I still have to clean up the burn marks…









Hell with the equipment and development/design of my setup above, I probably could have bought 3 or 4 *EZ-EDGER*s… or just laboriously hand sand all the time.








People tend to look at the up front shekels and ignore opportunity costs. There is a cost for hand sanding… Time is NOT free and gets more costly as we age.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Slickplane / radi-plane has been around for dcades. It works and costs 15 bucks.

The only reason to get a woodpeckers is for the status , or to round out your collection.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the original Slickplane and use it quite often. I can be done with a project faster than I could get my router out and find the wrenches and bits etc. I would be interested to try the Woodpecker but my local lumberyard doesn't have it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Isn t there a small hand tool about the size and shape of an old "church key" (youngsters - Google it) beverage opener for chamferring?
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


+1 totally agree ive got some in a drawer that i havn't used in years,a router is much better.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Had those at one time. IMHO they were terrible.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


The problem is those things are highly dependent on grain. They work great on really tight straight grain, but if you try it on some wavy/angled grain they will tear out chunks like crazy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Had those at one time. IMHO they were terrible.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


exactly the reason i never use them anymore,i torn a nice edge off on a near finished project when it caught the grain wrong.never again,there are better ways.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... exactly the reason i never use them anymore,i torn a nice edge off on a near finished project when it caught the grain wrong.never again,there are better ways.
> - pottz


The secret is to buy a set for each type of timber… All up they may cost twice as much as an *EZ-EDGE*, but not being made of aluminium, will not dent if you drop them on concrete or hit them with a sledge.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The problem is those things are highly dependent on grain. They work great on really tight straight grain, but if you try it on some wavy/angled grain they will tear out chunks like crazy.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Yeah a router at high speed just doesn't really care about grain direction and doesn't take no for an answer.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The problem is those things are highly dependent on grain. They work great on really tight straight grain, but if you try it on some wavy/angled grain they will tear out chunks like crazy.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


With a router you can "climb cut" also.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

What? None of you have rever had a router tear out a long piece of grain?

With a router it always rotates the same way. So on one side its with the grain and on the other side is against it. The tear out of a long sliver with a router happens so fast you have no chance to recover.

Yes the hand tool tears out when used against the grain, but if you turn it around you can work *with* the grain. Working slowly (by hand) allows you to stop before the damage is extreme. If you have a split starting you can often glue it to salvage the piece.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like an expensive tool for doing a relatively simple job that can be accomplished with sandpaper. It's like buying an air impact driver to remove lug bolts when a lug wrench will do the job just as well. Woodpecker tools are for tool collectors.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Sounds like an expensive tool for doing a relatively simple job that can be accomplished with sandpaper. It s like buying an air impact driver to remove lug bolts when a lug wrench will do the job just as well. Woodpecker tools are for tool collectors.
> 
> - MrRon


It is obvious you have never had to edge, chamfer, round over 100's of feet per day for an extended period of time. How many tires do you change every day.

Edit to add. I do have both an electric and air tool to remove lug nuts. The older I get the more I like them.

*"Woodpecker tools are for tool collectors." * For the record I don't have any Woodpeckers tool but that I just BS talk.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

There is a difference between easing the edge with sandpaper and putting a 1/4" chamfer or roundover on it. I would not even do one edge like that with sandpaper. Well, never say never.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I agree with AlaskaGuy's perspective. I don't have a production shop or I wouldn't bother using hand tools unless nothing else will do. I have a trim router but its more or less a small dumpster fire that also happens to spin bits. For example the last frame and panel cabinet I built ended up with edges that were exactly flush. If I had AG's collection of routers I would have loaded a flush trim bit and a 1/8" round over in two of them. Trimmed my edges and then rounded over the corners. Since I like using hand tools and I'm quite proficient with them it was a simple task for me to use a #5-1/4 and then the EZ Edge plane to achieve the same result. I would bet that the time it took me to use a couple planes vs swapping bits in my trim router was just about equal.

It's a remarkably well engineered product. Even down to the thread count and diameter of the thumb wheel. For most straight grain stock its a single flick of the thumb from bottom to top on the wheels axis to set the depth for your next cut. It works in push or pull motion and if the grain is a bit squirrely just do a half turn of the wheel for the next cut.

As far as Woodpecker being for tool collectors I guess that's a matter of opinion. I have tools from Empire, Harbor Freight, Starrett, PEC, Woodpecker and even a few a Bridge City tools in my shop. If I can afford the absolute best tool for a specific task I will buy it. If I can't I go for the tool that gets the best bang for my money. And if I'm not sure how often it will get used I will hit up Harbor Freight. (Looking at you Chicago Electric heat gun)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> What? None of you have rever had a router tear out a long piece of grain?
> - Madmark2


Not me… Can't even get mine out of the workshop, let alone down to the farm.


> ... but if you turn it around you can work *with* the grain. ...
> - Madmark2


Hmm, tried that (after a trip to the farm)... but on it's flip side, the arc of the Stanley prevented the tool from touching the wood.


> Sounds like an expensive tool for doing a relatively simple job that can be accomplished with sandpaper. It s like buying an air impact driver to remove lug bolts when a lug wrench will do the job just as well. Woodpecker tools are for tool collectors.
> 
> - MrRon


Sorry *MrR*, gotta disagree, though I'm sure *Forrest Gump* would agree with you. Personally, I'd rather run around America in a car rather than on foot or even a bicycle… preferably an expensive luxurious car… nevertheless, all will eventually get you there…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> "Woodpecker tools are for *tool collectors*."
> - AlaskaGuy


I resent that… I prefer to simply be known as a *tool*.


> As far as Woodpecker being for tool collectors I guess that s a matter of opinion. I have tools from Empire, Harbor Freight, Starrett, PEC, Woodpecker and even a few a Bridge City tools in my shop. If I can afford the absolute best tool for a specific task I will buy it. If I can t I go for the tool that gets the best bang for my money. And if I m not sure how often it will get used I will hit up Harbor Freight. (Looking at you Chicago Electric heat gun)
> - sansoo22


You get my vote… *sansoo* for president!

Similarly, I have tools from Fe*$*tool and Ryobi, Fe*$*tool, Milwaukee, Fe*$*tool, Bos*¢*h, Fe*$*tool, Metabo, Fe*$*tool, Woodpecker, Fe*$*tool, Stanley, Fe*$*tool, Mirka, Fe*$*tool, Jet, Fe*$*tool, Carba-tec and last but not least Fe*$*tool…
You may have noticed a pattern there… *no cheap HF sandpaper*.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I resent that… I prefer to simply be known as a tool.-littleblackduck.

i never thought of you as anything but my friend!


----------

